# How do I keep my Birthday private from the team?



## Marthix52 (Jan 14, 2021)

So at my particular Target store, we have a calendar with a list of birthdays for the month for all to see. I absolutely hate my birthday for many personal reasons, I don't think birthdays are worthy of celebration. Whatever the case, I don't want my team to know my birthday. It comes up in May but is there a way I can let the company or HR know that I straight up DO NOT WANT MY BIRTHDAY TO BE SHARED on this breakroom calendar? Is this something that if I tell HR that they can document this and keep my birthday off the calendar for the rest of time? Or do I have to remind them every year to keep it off? 

I feel Target sharing my birthday on this so-called calendar is a violation of my privacy. I don't want that information on there. What can I do to make sure my birthday is not shared with the team?


----------



## dabug (Jan 14, 2021)

Stop overthinking this lmao. Just ask them politely to keep your name off

I can assure you that if they continue putting 50 cans of awful smelling beef stew in the break room with bulk goldfish and mystery popcorn from god knows where as a thank you, you don’t need to worry about a birthday party🙄

Edit: Dear HR, keep the Nutrigrain blueberry and apple bars. Everything else can go in the compactor ☺️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2021)

Magic marker works.


----------



## james0707 (Jan 14, 2021)

Ask HR who makes the list of birthdays each month.  Go to that person in April (probably towards the middle to end of the month) and tell them to leave your name off the list.

Unless the person is an asshole, they will leave your name off the list.

If the person is an asshole and puts your name on the list, go to the head of HR (or your store director) and tell them you view disclosing your birthday as a violation of your privacy.  The schedule only has the first three letters of your last name to respect your privacy.  Target should not be posting people's birthdays.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 14, 2021)

Tell your ETL, HRETL and STL to leave your info off the list.  TELL, do not ASK and be very firm and do not give a reason under any circumstance.


----------



## NKG (Jan 14, 2021)

I hate birthdays. I just took it off instead so there was no awkward banter


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I hate birthdays. I just took it off instead so there was no awkward banter


Yeah, that's good and all, but I still don't want anyone on my entire team to know. Taking the day off to avoid any possible confrontation about it is good, but I don't really want to waste a day off for "that day". If someone says anything even after it's taken off the calendar, I'll just say "What are you talking about? It's not today. It's in October..." or something like that. But yeah, I expect after HR knows and it's not going to be on May's calendar, I should be good.


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Tell your ETL, HRETL and STL to leave your info off the list.  TELL, do not ASK and be very firm and do not give a reason under any circumstance.


Woah! I have to tell 3 different leaders? Why do you say I shouldn't give any reasons behind why I don't want anyone to know my stupid birthday?


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 15, 2021)

james0707 said:


> Ask HR who makes the list of birthdays each month.  Go to that person in April (probably towards the middle to end of the month) and tell them to leave your name off the list.
> 
> Unless the person is an asshole, they will leave your name off the list.
> 
> If the person is an asshole and puts your name on the list, go to the head of HR (or your store director) and tell them you view disclosing your birthday as a violation of your privacy.  The schedule only has the first three letters of your last name to respect your privacy.  Target should not be posting people's birthdays.


IT'S TRUE! Why is my store posting people's birthdays WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION? It is a violation of someone's privacy. I'm okay with the store celebrating someone's Target Anniversary but birthday? No! Birthdays are the most overrated and dumb tradition of humankind. What is a birthday accomplishing in a human's life? I cringe at the thought that that was the one day I was brought into this cruel world, for better or for worse. My birthday....or rather birthdate....means absolutely nothing to me. I don't get why people run around my store and make everyone know it's "their special day" so you better wish them Happy Birthday or else? Like, who cares? Birthdays are extremely selfish and bring out odd behavior in people. Sorry for the rant, but I am trying to disassemble my birthday...it's just another day on the calendar and it only happened once in my life, not once every year.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 15, 2021)

It is most likely your HR Expert who makes the calendar.  He prints the birthday and anniversary report on Workday then copies it on the calendar. 
It has long been customary to wish people a happy birthday. There is no ill will nor invasion of privacy intended. Perhaps this tradition needs to change with the times, but for now, simply ask to be omitted from the list (I would start with HR Expert, but ASANTS).


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

Why argue?  Tell them all because some will fight it, some will resist and some will forget.  Reason you say?  Nobody's damned business, that's reason enough.  Your info-your choice, do whatever you want.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 15, 2021)

Most of the TMs don’t even pay attention to those calendars ! Except looking for any special treat days over the month.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> IT'S TRUE! Why is my store posting people's birthdays WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION? It is a violation of someone's privacy. I'm okay with the store celebrating someone's Target Anniversary but birthday? No! Birthdays are the most overrated and dumb tradition of humankind. What is a birthday accomplishing in a human's life? I cringe at the thought that that was the one day I was brought into this cruel world, for better or for worse. My birthday....or rather birthdate....means absolutely nothing to me. I don't get why people run around my store and make everyone know it's "their special day" so you better wish them Happy Birthday or else? Like, who cares? Birthdays are extremely selfish and bring out odd behavior in people. Sorry for the rant, but I am trying to disassemble my birthday...it's just another day on the calendar and it only happened once in my life, not once every year.


Personally, I love celebrating my birthday with family, but I don't go around announcing it to people.

I hope you are taking care of yourself. Telling HR how you feel should solve the problem.


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Personally, I love celebrating my birthday with family, but I don't go around announcing it to people.
> 
> I hope you are taking care of yourself. Telling HR how you feel should solve the problem.


Good for you on celebrating your own. For me...or to me...birthdays are absolutely nothing. It's not a miracle I was born, as have 8 billion people on this planet. Thinking of the day I was born kind of terrifies me. Did I alter my parents' lives for the better or for the worse? A lot of that goes inside my head all the time.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

At our age birthdays are just an excuse to get Chinese takeout or a pizza, that's it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

Red Robin isn't bad for birthdays, free burger and fries.  Not sure if they still do it given the pandemic.


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Red Robin isn't bad for birthdays, free burger and fries.  Not sure if they still do it given the pandemic.


Bah, I'm good. When it comes to Starbucks who gives you a free drink for your birthday, I gave them a "fake birthday" so I can get a free drink anyway. I would rather pay full price than get it for free on my actual birthday anniversary to be honest.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

Prior post is a bit contradictory, not really clear.  Only been to Starbucks once, coffee was awful and I would never get one of those sugary messes.  Coffee on the road?  McDonalds, 7-11, WaWa.  Diner coffee is good too.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Prior post is a bit contradictory, not really clear.  Only been to Starbucks once, coffee was awful and I would never get one of those sugary messes.  Coffee on the road?  McDonalds, 7-11, WaWa.  Diner coffee is good too.


Wawa coffee > all other convenience store coffee.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

HardlinesGuy said:


> Wawa coffee > all other convenience store coffee.


Agree for the most part, if it's fresh.  Truck stops are fun too.


----------



## dabug (Jan 16, 2021)

I hope if nothing that you don’t think anyone on your team would use knowing your birthday in a malicious way... If you are worried, though, I’m sorry that someone is that shitty of a person😕.


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 16, 2021)

dabug said:


> I hope if nothing that you don’t think anyone on your team would use knowing your birthday in a malicious way... If you are worried, though, I’m sorry that someone is that shitty of a person😕.


Most people don't understand why I hate my birthday so very much. The worst thing someone can do is wish me a happy birthday on that day...all that does it rubs salt into my wounds of that day (I've had tragedy strike me on that day, keep that personal). The best thing that can happen is for everyone to leave me alone. I don't like taking the day off work to avoid all the possibilities of someone finding out and wishing me that. 

Not a fan of people who know my feelings for birthdays and they still wish me it anyway. That's not being a good friend. I will unfriend or break ties with anyone who does that to me. 

Talking to HR at my store, I hope that'll seal up all possibilities of people knowing my birthday on the precious birthday calendar. I hope my TL doesn't have access to my information because they would be the type of person to say something on that day if I worked and they somehow found out. Do I have to let the entire leadership team at my store know I don't want my birthday to be known? Or is HR department the only thing I need to do.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 16, 2021)

Get some quiet time with your HR and/or STL and simply explain your situation.  It's a very personal thing and they are your first line of communication.  Good luck, it should work out fine for you.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 16, 2021)

I CRINGE when anyone screams/sings “Happy Birthday to XYZ” - be sure to say HB to XYZ when you see them !
Sounds like a child’s kindergarten Class.  Guests smirk.  Annoying AF interruption.  Stop, please stop.

Even MORE frustrating:   Hearing - “It’s my birthday today!” ......   said repeatedly,  to anyone/everyone within earshot.

of course,  I would be the grumpy biatch if I dared speak “so what” aloud.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 16, 2021)

My store doesn't seem to give a crap about birthdays. It doesn't matter to me either way. I don't advertise mine. 

I think it's important to note that for most people, saying Happy Birthday to someone is a pleasantry and they mean no harm or ill will.


----------



## Marthix52 (Jan 14, 2021)

So at my particular Target store, we have a calendar with a list of birthdays for the month for all to see. I absolutely hate my birthday for many personal reasons, I don't think birthdays are worthy of celebration. Whatever the case, I don't want my team to know my birthday. It comes up in May but is there a way I can let the company or HR know that I straight up DO NOT WANT MY BIRTHDAY TO BE SHARED on this breakroom calendar? Is this something that if I tell HR that they can document this and keep my birthday off the calendar for the rest of time? Or do I have to remind them every year to keep it off? 

I feel Target sharing my birthday on this so-called calendar is a violation of my privacy. I don't want that information on there. What can I do to make sure my birthday is not shared with the team?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> My store doesn't seem to give a crap about birthdays. It doesn't matter to me either way. I don't advertise mine.
> 
> I think it's important to note that for most people, saying Happy Birthday to someone is a pleasantry and they mean no harm or ill will.


Ya, I get it.... but ain’t no one got time for that !


----------



## happygoth (Jan 16, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Ya, I get it.... but ain’t no one got time for that !


Hearing anything non-work related over the walkie is super annoying and makes me cringe. You would think I hated joy or something with how much I roll my eyes when people get cutesy. I'm a happy person, really, but your banter is making me scream inside - get back to work! 😝


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 17, 2021)

My store has the same calendar and....literally nobody pays attention to it. Nobody has said anything to me on or around my birthday or anyone else's. No idea why they put them out there, honestly, but really you're best off just ignoring it like everyone else.

In 3 years I've literally heard one person get wished happy birthday on the walkie, and that was a TL and I think it was a deliberate troll. Nobody else GAF.


----------



## Bufferine (Jan 20, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Most people don't understand why I hate my birthday so very much. The worst thing someone can do is wish me a happy birthday on that day...all that does it rubs salt into my wounds of that day (I've had tragedy strike me on that day, keep that personal). The best thing that can happen is for everyone to leave me alone. I don't like taking the day off work to avoid all the possibilities of someone finding out and wishing me that.
> 
> Not a fan of people who know my feelings for birthdays and they still wish me it anyway. That's not being a good friend. I will unfriend or break ties with anyone who does that to me.
> 
> Talking to HR at my store, I hope that'll seal up all possibilities of people knowing my birthday on the precious birthday calendar. I hope my TL doesn't have access to my information because they would be the type of person to say something on that day if I worked and they somehow found out. Do I have to let the entire leadership team at my store know I don't want my birthday to be known? Or is HR department the only thing I need to do.


I think mentioning it to HR would keep it off the calendar but not private at least at my store. My store this would have everyone and their brother knowing because of the way word spreads. Our HR would tell GSTL...so and so doesn’t want their birthday listed and Share your conversation, GSTL tells the other GSTL who tells GMTL who tells dam near everyone. Does anyone really look at that calendar anyway? I bet no one notices.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

On my birthday, I take it off. If anyone wishes me, happy birthday. I say thank you. When you get over 50, you will realized who your good friends are at work.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 20, 2021)

How true.  We older more experienced folks both work and life just roll with it.  We have absolutely nothing in common with the young ones, just keep it professional at work, low key, fly low and fast and line your mustard up nice and neat.  It's just that simple.  Stay healthy.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 20, 2021)

Great:  email, web surfing, buying fishing stuff on line, abbreviated on line banking, marginal F Booking like connecting with old classmates, picture sharing of their grand kids and their new 12 ft aluminum row boat, an old friends '64 Mustang.  Useless: twitter, snap (whatever the hell that is) and many other networking crap.  Why yield privacy and info to the unknown?   Stay healthy....get the vaccine.


----------

